# 92 EGR Tube "nut" D21 Truck



## jblakeslee (Nov 30, 2005)

What size wrench is needed to remove the "nut" / "fitting" that screws into the exhaust manifold on the EGR tube.....? I want to purchase the correct size wrench so I do not mess it up trying a adjustable or vice grips....thanks in advance


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Don't what size the nut is, but I can tell you that it took a torch and pipe wrench to get mine off.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

12 mm nuts


----------



## jblakeslee (Nov 30, 2005)

zanegrey said:


> 12 mm nuts


can't be 12 mm.....a 19mm will not fit on it....too small


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i see , i usyally take the exhuast manifold off to get at it.

on the tbi sidde there are 2 12 mm smaller bolts that allows the egr tube and all to come off with the ex mani.

try a 22 mm..


----------



## jblakeslee (Nov 30, 2005)

zanegrey said:


> i see , i usyally take the exhuast manifold off to get at it.
> 
> on the tbi sidde there are 2 12 mm smaller bolts that allows the egr tube and all to come off with the ex mani.
> 
> try a 22 mm..


 thanks.....22 sounds about right....I am disconnecting the egr tube where it goes into the exhaust manifold.


----------



## bkea (Feb 4, 2005)

I used a big mofo pipe wrench and cheater bar. Once you get it off, use anti-seize when you go back.


----------

